# A new-to-me species coming soon!...possibly...



## secuono (Feb 2, 2019)

Never had a chinchilla, neither has DH. 

I've had the chin rabbits, in color, but never the actual animal. Had lots of funky pets over the years. These will be the most delicate, next to Discus, BGKs & Conures.

They seem crazy high maintenance, since water & over 73F is super bad....So, I hope this goes well!

Also, wild ones seem to be far stronger, tougher and eat plant + bug matter. While the pet ones are frail, full of teeth issues, cannot handle temps nor eat bugs?!?

100 years isn't enough to make them pure vegetarians, so, I am thinking it is like other animals, except they are taken to the far extreme. Conures shouldn't have many seeds, since they sit around in a room all day. No flying for miles, no real foraging, no nada to burn off all that fat n energy. I'm thinking I may figure out what I can use or make for them as forage toys to let them have an occasional grub.

They also, in the wild, live in rock crevices & shallow underground tunnels. So, if I can recreate that, it will vastly help with temp swings.

This one is male, six years old & should be friendly. Will meet him Monday & hope all goes well. I have a solid, heavy 1/2"×1" cage for it to live in while the new cage is either bought or made. 

Anywho!
This is a more delicate new adventure & I'm hoping for the best. 

Has anyone had these guys before?


----------



## secuono (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## promiseacres (Feb 2, 2019)

cute! 
DH had one when we got married, from his job at a pet store. 
Don't forget their dust baths.  We actually had him for several years, passed away, then we both got another because we both thought the other wanted him...  anyways found him a new home and didn't continue with them. They are neat critters, nothing beats their coats. Super soft!


----------



## Mrs1885 (Feb 2, 2019)

A friend had one when we were in high school. We were in south FL and she used to take it on the patio of the condo, even in summer. Never knew they didn't like heat! She must not have cared for hers well I guess. She mostly treated it like a rabbit. Good luck with it. They are so wicked soft!


----------



## secuono (Feb 25, 2019)

Decided against it. It's way too high maintenance. 
Husband wants sugar gliders now...They seem too tiny, though.


----------

